
IntelliJ IDEA 15 Released, Adds Kotlin to the Family of Supported JVM Languages - neilellis
http://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2015/11/intellij-idea-15-released-adds-kotlin-to-the-family-of-supported-jvm-languages/
======
mark_l_watson
I just updated to version 15.

A little off topic: even though my IntelliJ license is paid up for another
month, I just signed up for the complete toolbox. Seems like a really good
deal and I am happy enough with the revised license.

I am a polyglot programmer so also having the professional versions of
RubyMine, PyCharm, and WebStorm is great. (BTW, IntelliJ is also my dev
environment for Clojure and Haskell)

For many years JetBrains gave me complementary licenses (because of all the
Java books I have written) but for the last few years I have happily paid
them. I basically 'live' in IntelliJ.

~~~
amarpatel
I've been using WebStorm for a little over a year, and although it's much more
helpful than atom/sublime, it does tend to drag every now and again.

Do you have any tips on optimizing performance for your dev environment? It's
a shame using webstorm in power save mode.

~~~
jasim
Switching between projects dragged a bit; I recently switched everything to a
monorepo
([https://github.com/twitter/commons/tree/master/src/bash/git/...](https://github.com/twitter/commons/tree/master/src/bash/git/migrate-
history)) and now start the IDE from the repo root. Snappy now.

Also exclude node_modules, logs.

------
stevoski
I've been using IntelliJ IDEA since 2002. I used to get excited every time
IntelliJ IDEA released a new version. But in recent years I find the
improvements in a new version are marginal. I guess that is a sign of it being
a rich and complete product. I no longer upgrade and find myself saying "wow,
that's a great improvement" for a few weeks.

~~~
neilellis
I think the changes get subtler. I also have been using it since 2002; it's
really good to re-view what you can do as it's so easy to miss the plethora of
subtle new features.

Here's a cool video of tips and tricks:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsVWdGOnHZU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsVWdGOnHZU)

~~~
jghn
Agreed. Every once in a while I use a slightly older version and quickly ask
myself how I ever was able to get by. I use Scala as my daily language though
so that's a spot where their support might be improving at a more rapid pace.

------
jkot
It has improved battery consumption a lot. They reworked some repainting bugs
and now it uses less CPU while editing.

~~~
neilellis
Yeah and combined with El-Capitan I don't hear my fans anymore. Used to be
fans running all day.

------
whitenoice
Is there any benefit in buying all product stack license over Intellij IDEA
ultimate? As you can anyway add plugins to IDEA ultimate and use different
languages.

~~~
swozey
I have a pycharm license, eventually got a rubymine license when I started
working on ruby as well. Lately, I've been using Sublime because it's been
annoying me having to spin up a completely different IDE to get some code in
another language done. I regret not just paying the $199 for IntelliJ. FWIW;
I'm an infrastructure engineer and deal with a pretty wide variety of
languages, my daily use case could likely be less common for most developers.

I'd happily pay $10-20/mo or something for full blown Intellij. Not sure why
they haven't changed their model.

The plugins for IntelliJ usually wind up a few weeks to months behind, so
that's another big reason that I bought the individual language apps.

~~~
hhariri
IntelliJ IDEA is $14.9/month for personal license, so not sure I understand
your last sentence.

~~~
swozey
There wasn't a subscription last time I used IntelliJ (2+ years ago) unless I
somehow missed that option. Cool.

~~~
RussianCow
The subscription model is new as of today.

~~~
estsauver
It was released in early September.

[http://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2015/09/03/introducing-
jetbra...](http://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2015/09/03/introducing-jetbrains-
toolbox/)

~~~
RussianCow
It was _announced_ then, but not put into effect until today.

------
melling
I use IntelliJ for Java. One vim/Emacs feature that I miss is quick navigation
to a character in a file. Here's the vim plugin:

[https://github.com/easymotion/vim-
easymotion](https://github.com/easymotion/vim-easymotion)

Has anyone found a way to do this in IntelliJ?

~~~
hhariri
Have you looked at IDEAVim plug-in for IntelliJ?

~~~
melling
I doubt if vim plugins work for a vim compatibility mode.

------
supermatt
If theres anyone from Jetbrains here:

Why do UK users have to pay 50% more than US users for the same subscription?

~~~
Oletros
50%?

In which subscription?

~~~
supermatt
Personal toolbox I'm looking at, but it seems across the board:

    
    
      UK Price = £199 + 20% VAT = £238.20 = $368.25
      US Price = $249
               = $119.25 difference
    

Granted, $60 of that is VAT (although they don't seem to charge US taxes on
top...), but its still _another_ $60 more expensive!

~~~
nirvdrum
If it helps any, in most jurisdictions in the US the end user is likely
responsible for paying "use tax." If they don't, the purchase is only tax free
in the sense that all tax evasion is.

~~~
supermatt
Its certainly 50% helpful! Lets just hope they can see it as a mistake and fix
the other 50% :)

------
wpietri
Interesting! Any thoughts on Kotlin? Normally I'm deeply skeptical of new
languages, but the IntelliJ people have been making good tools for so many
years that they're one of the few groups I'd trust to do something solid.

------
emsy
Didn't they want to address the subscription model concerns? I don't see how.

~~~
shaunparker
They did, you can read about it here:
[http://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2015/09/18/final-update-on-
th...](http://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2015/09/18/final-update-on-the-
jetbrains-toolbox-announcement/)

~~~
alblue
The TL;DR is that after paying for IntelliJ for 12 months, you get permanent
access to a 12 month old version. Updates are not included, unless you keep
paying the subscription.

~~~
emsy
Wow, what a step back. I'm glad IntelliJ isn't as irreplacable as Photoshop.

~~~
notbuying
I'm not buying this upgrade either but this seems to be the unpopular opinion
here.

~~~
emsy
Given the negative perception of Adobe's subscription model I assume
fanboyism.

------
needusername
Woot, works with Java 9 minus jigsaw. The RC was crashing.

------
aespinoza
Would love to see IntelliJ IDEA support C#!!!

~~~
neilellis
Resharper:
[https://www.jetbrains.com/resharper/](https://www.jetbrains.com/resharper/)
that should do the job; and if you need both, well that's part of the reason
for the licensing change.

~~~
aespinoza
Resharper depends on Visual Studio. Can't run Visual Studio on Mac or Linux.
:(

~~~
vermooten
yet ....

